# breeding albino balls



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

ok.Im thinking of investing in a few more albino strains of ballpython.I already have a few but the genetics has me beaten here yet again.What happens if I breed a normal albino to an albino spider??or an albino spider to an superpastel albino??

thanks


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

albino x albino spider = 50 % albino n 50% albino spider

albino spider x superpastel albino = 50% pastel albino n 50% pastel albino spider (albino bee dunno if its got a name )

*i think !!!!!!*


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks mate hows things at your end?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> albino x albino spider = 50 % albino n 50% albino spider
> 
> albino spider x superpastel albino = 50% pastel albino n 50% pastel albino spider (albino bee dunno if its got a name )
> 
> *i think !!!!!!*


correct... (chance per egg of course)


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

alan1 said:


> correct... (chance per egg of course)


 
woop woop i got something right 



vitticeptus everythings good here , but going back to royals due to the landlord . so the sooner i sell my boas the sooner i can buy a few balls ..

jo


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> woop woop i got something right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


royals are better anyway:lol2:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

vitticeptus said:


> royals are better anyway:lol2:


 yup i agree but the missus dont ..... my point is i can hide a rack easier than aload of 4 x 2 vivs :lol2:


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

sasandjo said:


> yup i agree but the missus dont ..... my point is i can hide a rack easier than aload of 4 x 2 vivs :lol2:


 
nice to her your going back to the royals mate :2thumb:


----------

